# Mail Order Wood Chips For My MES40



## 2005xfr (Apr 25, 2012)

The selection of wood chips around here is dismal at best.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We have a Home Depot and a Lowes and neither have anything other than Mesquite chips.

So, I wanted to ask if there is a preferred provider for wood chips in various "flavors".


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 25, 2012)

If you were interested in chunks... try this  http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 25, 2012)

I use Smokehouse Pellets that I buy at Sportsman's Warehouse. I want to try some of Todd's pellets in the not too distant future and can't see why they wouldn't work

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

I checked out fruitawoodchunks, since they are in state but I don't want to have to break them up to fit! Lazy I guess


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 25, 2012)

Have you looked in the grocery stores? We have Kroger out here and they have about 5 different kinds of chips.


----------



## 2005xfr (Apr 25, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Have you looked in the grocery stores? We have Kroger out here and they have about 5 different kinds of chips.


Good idea!

Thanks!


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 26, 2012)

These guys sell chips, chunks, planks and splits for offsets-

http://www.mainegrillingwoods.com/


----------



## 2005xfr (Apr 26, 2012)

Well I took S2K9K's advice... when to Wally World (aka Wal-Mart) and found Apple, Cherry and Hickory wood chips!


----------



## terry colwell (Apr 27, 2012)

24 dollars for 10 pounds seems quite high. I pay 4 bucks for a 10 pound bag at my local nursery for apple and peach chunks.  I would look for some place where it is a by-product and not a main product. You'll find it's a lot cheaper that way.


----------



## grampyskids (Apr 27, 2012)

Try doitbest.com, they have free shipping and no tax. It is shipped to your local TruValue Hardware store.


----------



## barnesski1 (Apr 27, 2012)

I've had two MES's and have always used the Smokehouse chips.  They can usually be found at "local" hardware stores.  www.smokehouseproducts.com


----------



## whistlepig (Apr 27, 2012)

Best place I have found to order chips is Bass Pro.


----------

